# Military recall



## nicknewberry (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello all, didn't know where to put this topic. But I assume we have plenty of former military men and women here. I recently got out of the navy and have two years left of inactive time. With all the commotion going on, do you guys think we will get to the out of a recall? Wondering what exactly would happen. Would I get my same rating or choose a different one? Same squadron or different one? Just been on my mind lately. Prep on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Same rank/job...assignment would be fubar, not sure how the Navy rolls up its reserves

As far as likelihood - not very. We have plenty of assets and regular dudes in place; aint the 50s no more - doubt a full scale invasion is going to happen

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

a military defence is not enough, and not how war are fought against the west. once not to many decades ago sweden had a relly good army, airforce and navy ( for our size) 

But it cant defend against politicans letting in wave after wave of refugees and immigrants. 

and that is how wars are fought today. 

oh im tired right no, 02.02 here in sweden, I should be sleeping. 

Lots of thing one should be doing i guess.


----------



## nicknewberry (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah that's understandable. If a war does break out between all the powerful countries. I feel americas biggest problem will be the divide at home. We aren't united like we were for the past two world wars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

If recalled you would have the same rank and MOS. Not likely to return to your old unit unless you were a very specialized skill. Was asked to voluntarily return to AD in 2005 but only as an instructor told them no way if I go back I go overseas to an active theater of operations or forget it. I think they hired a retired SFC as a civilian instructor to get past there trainer problem. 

I hope we do not set off a war in Korea but am doubtful with our current administration we can avoid it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

nicknewberry said:


> Hello all, didn't know where to put this topic. But I assume we have plenty of former military men and women here. I recently got out of the navy and have two years left of inactive time. With all the commotion going on, do you guys think we will get to the out of a recall? Wondering what exactly would happen. Would I get my same rating or choose a different one? Same squadron or different one? Just been on my mind lately. Prep on!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yikes you best buy us a couple of airplane tickets and I will hang out with you in Canada till this stuff blows over. lol.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was out of regular army, in the guard, got called up for the Cuban crisis for a few months, only out a month.

I don't think you would be called up unless there was a lot of casualties, navy not so much like marines or army.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In your case being activated from inactive reserve is unlikely . Not impossible but . They have a large number of active to draw from. What would increase or decrease your chances is skill based. Not sure what navy calls it but MOS has a lot to do with it. If they have a shortage in a critical MOS then your chances go up. Senior NCO's are more like to be called back to fill Training and staffing roles to free up current active duty .
Now if you were looking to go back in , and do so without losing raking. If things get hotter it maybe an good time to test the water. If you were called back to active duty or called to active reserve your but is going where they tell you. Rank retention will likely depend on your evaluations prior to release. The lower in rank you were the more likely you are to retain it. Unless your were a total basket case you would not comeback lower than E4. Most often E5 retain rank . It gets tougher from there up. Think about it. They have personal waiting for E6 slots, you walk in from a call up and take it. Not good at all there would need to be a dam good reason.
Good luck, dam slim chance they call me back .


----------



## nicknewberry (Jul 30, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> In your case being activated from inactive reserve is unlikely . Not impossible but . They have a large number of active to draw from. What would increase or decrease your chances is skill based. Not sure what navy calls it but MOS has a lot to do with it. If they have a shortage in a critical MOS then your chances go up. Senior NCO's are more like to be called back to fill Training and staffing roles to free up current active duty .
> Now if you were looking to go back in , and do so without losing raking. If things get hotter it maybe an good time to test the water. If you were called back to active duty or called to active reserve your but is going where they tell you. Rank retention will likely depend on your evaluations prior to release. The lower in rank you were the more likely you are to retain it. Unless your were a total basket case you would not comeback lower than E4. Most often E5 retain rank . It gets tougher from there up. Think about it. They have personal waiting for E6 slots, you walk in from a call up and take it. Not good at all there would need to be a dam good reason.
> Good luck, dam slim chance they call me back .


Yeah good point. I was an e4 as a structural mechanic on f18s. I highly doubt it will get to that point of recalling inactive my mind is just wandering. The Vinson was the ship I was attached to. It's weird to see them so close to the action now. Hopefully if shit does hit the fan to the point of a recall I'm no where near my mailing address

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If it got real hot in the world and all eleven carriers were to have to put to sea, you might be recalled.

If it was that bad I would be sleeping in the bunker with the Geiger counter..

If they were to recall me now, there would only be a million people left in the country.

Also if you are an non obligore and they ask you to reenlist, 

you can negotiate for a higher rank if needed bad enough. 

They are authorized to do that, however they are instructed to keep you as low as possible when the can.

I knew one guy long time ago, was a master Sgt. from WW1, went back in for WW2 as a major in the AAC.

He ran a bombardier school out west somewhere.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

nicknewberry said:


> Yeah good point. I was an e4 as a structural mechanic on f18s. I highly doubt it will get to that point of recalling inactive my mind is just wandering. The Vinson was the ship I was attached to. It's weird to see them so close to the action now. Hopefully if shit does hit the fan to the point of a recall I'm no where near my mailing address
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 They will find you Airman. Take it in stride. I got out was called back ended up retiring. Sitting here now retired from Army and a second life. You never know what is around the corner. Not likely but if called I would be there tomorrow and surprise the shit out of them when I nail the PT test.
Both my sons are 1SG's 1 CAV the other Infantry . I think about them. It would not be their first time up. We will not talk about another deployment among us until it happens .


----------



## nicknewberry (Jul 30, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> They will find you Airman. Take it in stride. I got out was called back ended up retiring. Sitting here now retired from Army and a second life. You never know what is around the corner. Not likely but if called I would be there tomorrow and surprise the shit out of them when I nail the PT test.
> Both my sons are 1SG's 1 CAV the other Infantry . I think about them. It would not be their first time up. We will not talk about another deployment among us until it happens .


No I agree I wouldn't feel right with myself when others are being drafted and or recalled. Jealous of the shipmates over by Korea right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Part of me would love to go back, but if I have to pick up pieces of an infant during a BDA im eating my gun...the military was the best time and worst time I ever had.

(Im drunk right now and in my feelings so sorry)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknewberry (Jul 30, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Part of me would love to go back, but if I have to pick up pieces of an infant during a BDA im eating my gun...the military was the best time and worst time I ever had.
> 
> (Im drunk right now and in my feelings so sorry)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


(As am I, as why I'm on this and shopping amazon lol) but yeah I agree. It's a bittersweet for me. Looking back on the Shitty times. Makes me smile yet glad I can live a civilian life now. Being on a ship we didn't see any action just countless sorties dropping bombs. But to be over off the coast of North Korea I can only imagine what's going thru their heads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

nicknewberry said:


> (As am I, as why I'm on this and shopping amazon lol) but yeah I agree. It's a bittersweet for me. Looking back on the Shitty times. Makes me smile yet glad I can live a civilian life now. Being on a ship we didn't see any action just countless sorties dropping bombs. But to be over off the coast of North Korea I can only imagine what's going thru their heads.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldnt know man, my interaction with the Navy was in EOD school, working with ST4 in SOCSOUTH and ST6 in JCU.

Most of my old team mates are in theater right now, one died back in November, I feel like a shitbag sitting here with a good job and drinking my ass off and having a family ya know?

On topic again, cannot see anyone getting activated - not with a huge bench of AGR/Reserves/NG in place already. It would be fun just one last time but...idk

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknewberry (Jul 30, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I couldnt know man, my interaction with the Navy was in EOD school, working with ST4 in SOCSOUTH and ST6 in JCU.
> 
> Most of my old team mates are in theater right now, one died back in November, I feel like a shitbag sitting here with a good job and drinking my ass off and having a family ya know?
> 
> ...


Shit man that's rough I'm sorry. At the same time you shouldn't feel bad. Everyone has different callings in their life. You shouldn't have regret. Shit you did more than me I bet while I was in. My "deployment" consisted of getting shitfaced in Dubai and various amount of other ports.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

nicknewberry said:


> Shit man that's rough I'm sorry. At the same time you shouldn't feel bad. Everyone has different callings in their life. You shouldn't have regret. Shit you did more than me I bet while I was in. My "deployment" consisted of getting shitfaced in Dubai and various amount of other ports.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had my fun, had some "oh shit" moments, cheated death a couple times and saw some stuff that still haunts me - I was so happy to ETS now a year later I feel lost.

Dubai is a fun place until you go back as a civ, did a client engagement out there and those dudes are friggin deviants...like taking a $10K hooker and having 4 dudes in robes take a crap on her face...im gonna get banned if I tell half the stories lol

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknewberry (Jul 30, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I had my fun, had some "oh shit" moments, cheated death a couple times and saw some stuff that still haunts me - I was so happy to ETS now a year later I feel lost.
> 
> Dubai is a fun place until you go back as a civ, did a client engagement out there and those dudes are friggin deviants...like taking a $10K hooker and having 4 dudes in robes take a crap on her face...im gonna get banned if I tell half the stories lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Yeah I felt lost until I started my flight school program. Feel like I have a bit more purpose. Haha but damn dude that is brutal lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gulf War Part One, they tried to recall my 70 year old father. He had to explain to them that his cardiologist would frown on such a career change.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I would not worry about it until the fur starts flying. I was navy during the cold war from '76 to '87. If things start to heat up we have resources enough to keep you out of a hot spot until things cool off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One thing we know rules change. First thing that happens Those in critical MOS that are ready to EST are held. Active duty reserve is used to fill needs her and then 1- a few at a time. They also post a list of slots that they need to fill and volunteers are used first. Nation Guard units are prepare to deploy as a unit. Any unit with shortages is back filled form units not in line for next rotation. This is the same pretty much for all branches. 
Next those on inactive reserve status are moved to active reserve status to fill in as members are pulled. There they began train up and evaluation. The Guard and reserve forces of today are not what they were in the 70's. I have done validation on some of the units and had them pass on first test as units. Others needed some train up but that is built in.
Believe it or not there is a plan and it is a good one. Nothing is prefect.
Most National Guard units are on 5 year rotation plans. Even when nothing is going on they have a project deploy plan just in case.The units they are associated with are involved in their readiness training and testing.


----------



## nicknewberry (Jul 30, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> One thing we know rules change. First thing that happens Those in critical MOS that are ready to EST are held. Active duty reserve is used to fill needs her and then 1- a few at a time. They also post a list of slots that they need to fill and volunteers are used first. Nation Guard units are prepare to deploy as a unit. Any unit with shortages is back filled form units not in line for next rotation. This is the same pretty much for all branches.
> Next those on inactive reserve status are moved to active reserve status to fill in as members are pulled. There they began train up and evaluation. The Guard and reserve forces of today are not what they were in the 70's. I have done validation on some of the units and had them pass on first test as units. Others needed some train up but that is built in.
> Believe it or not there is a plan and it is a good one. Nothing is prefect.
> Most National Guard units are on 5 year rotation plans. Even when nothing is going on they have a project deploy plan just in case.The units they are associated with are involved in their readiness training and testing.


Yeah that makes sense. I always thought it would be weird for an inactive to jump right back in to active. Out of shape. Not sharp with the skills. Filing in for the reserve makes sense tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

I didn't see anyone mention this yet, if so I missed it, but from a prepping standpoint in the extremely unlikely scenario you did get called up it's probably a good idea to make sure you have plans prepared already. After all we are preppers and that means preparing for anything that may happen. In other words have a plan for how things should be handled if for some reason you did get the call. That means plans for finances/bills management, other important issues that may need to be resolved, any family/pets you may be responsible for, etc.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I can still make a mean cup of joe.. I am ready r/STSC(SS) USN ret
Seriously, they would bring in more specialty rates to fill voids for guys/girls that need to go forward.
I did work with one specialty guy. He was recalled back in early 2000's. He served in Vietnam as a Frogman...
HooYah 
Last Vietnam-era SEAL Retires


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heard on the radio reservists and perhaps other Veterans are being recruited to do some cyber warfare. Think they are looking for compooter gurus and video game players in the ranks. Several stories on Google about it for them who who has an interest.
USAA?s military vets bolster modern cyber warfare - San Antonio Express-News


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

nicknewberry said:


> Yeah that makes sense. I always thought it would be weird for an inactive to jump right back in to active. Out of shape. Not sharp with the skills. Filing in for the reserve makes sense tho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 World War 1 we grabbed farm boys with few teeth and needing glass. Reading and writing skills left a lot to be desired. If they could walk in we took them . We kick the shit out of the other guys. WW2 we did the same thing. After that rules changed.
My point is it gets bad enough everybody going.


----------



## nicknewberry (Jul 30, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> World War 1 we grabbed farm boys with few teeth and needing glass. Reading and writing skills left a lot to be desired. If they could walk in we took them . We kick the shit out of the other guys. WW2 we did the same thing. After that rules changed.
> My point is it gets bad enough everybody going.


Except for Jody. **** him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I came back from Vietnam in October 1970. In less than 24 hours I was on the streets as a civilian. 
I was in the inactive reserve for two years, after which time I received my Honorable Discharge in the mail.
I made a vow that if ever recalled I would actually nail my feet to the floor in protest - at least that way if they took me I'd have a profile and wouldn't get stuck in the walkin' infantry.:vs_lol:


----------

